# peanut butter



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

who feeds this and on a scale of 1 to 10 how much do the mice like it compared to other stuff offered?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Some love it 8/10, others ignore it


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I have never offered it to my pet mice although I have found loose/wild mice like it alot.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I use it sparingly as a treat and my mice love it. I dip a cheerio in it and they come over to grab it from my hand and run off to hid and munch it privately. I use the reduced fat kind. Peanut butter has a lot of fat and sugar typically (If you don't make it yourself) but it also has a good amount of protein. I think some mice are allergic to peanuts and can get skin problems and older mice can have kidney issues if they get too much protein.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for your replies.They don't sound quite as keen as I thought but I think I'll offer some.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They might appreciate the chunky kind more Sarah! hehe


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they've got the budget brand stuff,the economy is taking it's toll every :x where


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes agree sarah that budget wasnt for the people ill have to eat jam and bread now,price of feed stuff will shoot up now.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well I've ate most of the peanut butter,the mice didn't like it but I did and I feel sick.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I hate the stuff mice love chocolate but they say it is not good for them, I caught a house mouse in a trap every time with chocolate lol.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I get out of date chocs from my job,lots of choc and the mice get it all apart from the ones I eat.I put a full bar per cage and it makes me laugh to see all the multiple teeth marks.They don't like the honeycomb in the middle of crunchies.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow really thats fantastic  it must be the ingredient sarah in the honeycomb they dont like.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> They don't like the honeycomb in the middle of crunchies.


Then they are obviously insane.
:lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed! lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Chocolate and peanut butter! That's what I need to put in my live trap. Haven't caught anything in it for quite awhile now.

I don't feed peanuts, much less peanut butter to my mousies. And I can't even stand the smell of the stuff.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes moustress chocolate works every time its a fallacy that mice adore cheese.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Feeding peanut butter by itself can be dangerous because of the risk of choking. You can dilute peanut butter with water and spread thinly on a piece of bread or cracker to be more safe.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

useful info for someone else,not much choking involved with mine,they turned their noses up.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I hate peanut butter the look, smell and taste of it there is no chance ever My mice will get any lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I love it and although the mice didn't they do like the jar.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Is that a bit like when you buy kids a toy and they'd rather play with the box?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't know about my mice  ... But *I* LOVE peanut butter! :lol:


----------

